
Beautiful Circular Seekbar library for android inspired by analog clock - v_adhithyan
https://github.com/v-adhithyan/PrettySeekBar
======
throwaway2016a
I supposed beautiful is subjective but... clean, sleek, or minimalist for
sure... but I just don't see the beautiful here. Which is completely OK, not
everything has to be beautiful. I feel we've been cheapening that word lately.

Also, I too am confused by the constant growing and shrinking and what that
button in the bottom right of the demo is doing.

~~~
v_adhithyan
Thanks for the correcting me. I will update the repo description. The button
in bottom right corner starts moving the clock hand and also pauses it. I will
add a more clear gif.

Kindly star the repo if you like it, so that it reaches more people.

------
executesorder66
This looks cool.

But why does the circle keep growing and shrinking?

And what's with the insane dithering on the gif?

~~~
v_adhithyan
thanks.

I just added the shrinking effect to make it prettier. I will add a more clear
gif.

If you like the work, kindly star the repo, so that it reaches more people.

